# Marzocchi Dirt Jumper 2 (2008) 20mm Steckachse



## Wuerfelreiter (2. Januar 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Marzocchi-Di...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item2a17cabf8e


Solang kein Gebot drauf ist, könnt ihr euch gern per PN melden


----------

